# Do similar types hate one another? Or do they go along well?



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Support with examples / whys / experience/ anything. 

Plain curiosity.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

No. I take people one at a time and I don't type them. If a person annoys me, I just stop associating with them.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Neither. Individuals of any type can be okay or not. What's noticeable is that if someone's unhappy, they'll often be determined to tear down anyone who doesn't share their personal hell hole.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I see many NF users write posts about positive interactions with other NFs. Often, NFs get along.


----------



## Miranda Mayhem (Sep 16, 2016)

Hit or miss. I’m likely to get along well with other INFPs, or types similar to me such as INTP, INTJ, ENFJ. ISFP has mixed experiences, even though we’re both Fi doms. With these types, commonalities build a sense of warmth and respect.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

mia-me said:


> Neither. Individuals of any type can be okay or not. What's noticeable is that if someone's unhappy, they'll often be determined to tear down anyone who doesn't share their personal hell hole.


Misery loves company 


On topic: I tend to get along with others with low Fe in the stack, because I really don't like being fake around others and can usually tell this by my affect/voice. You get 100% me in person, don't like it? Well fine but your loss just don't force me to be all Fe.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sinuous said:


> Support with examples / whys / experience/ anything.
> 
> Plain curiosity.


Depends on function stack. For example ENFP and INTJ get along.


----------

